# Phal. violacea var. alba



## PHRAG (Jul 21, 2006)

The flower is smaller than I thought it would be, about the size of a half dollar. I think it is lightly scented, but my nose could be playing tricks on me.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 21, 2006)

Interesting. Is the spike below the leaves?


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 21, 2006)

Very nice. But I think it should be violacea alba.
Is this from Norman's? The lot they are selling as bellina alba are probably all violacea alba.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 21, 2006)

Marcus, now that you mention it, it does look more like a violacea var alba. I hadn't realized, and yes, it is from Norman's. I am glad they had it labeled correctly


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 21, 2006)

Zach, the spike did kind of grow in funny. There is a huge leaf covering this flower, so I had to tip the plant up to photograph.


----------



## Heather (Jul 21, 2006)

I think it is lovely. Wait until it is warmer and more sunny/humid and you might note more fragrance, J. This one's scent always snuck up on me.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 21, 2006)

AWESOME!!

I have a violacea alba ('Pimlico' x 'Valley Mist') from Orchidview...I hope it turns out half as nice, if it ever blooms. Half dollar size is about right for all my violaceas, don't feel bad.

Jon
________
Washington marijuana dispensaries


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice flower! I like this species alot and thank god I got so many seedlings. My seedlings are still small and have a leafspan of 3-4 inches across. They are slow growers but I think I will repot them in a mixture of fine bark, perlite #4, sphagnum moss this year. They have nice leaves and lots of roots. 

They were less than 1cm leafspan nearly two years ago in a jumbled flask that resembled chop suey.

Paphman910


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 21, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Zach, the spike did kind of grow in funny. There is a huge leaf covering this flower, so I had to tip the plant up to photograph.


That seems to be very typical of violaceas and especially bellina. Although I have a violacea "Sumatra" that makes very tall spikes, and seems to bloom on them periodiacally forever.


----------



## Marco (Jul 22, 2006)

whats they difference between a violacea and bellina?? they look they same to me


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2006)

Marco said:


> whats they difference between a violacea and bellina?? they look they same to me



Until recently they were considered the same species.

Belina used to be called violacea var. borneo. However over time I guess it was decided that the color form and geography was distinct enough to warrant species status.

Belina is from Borneo, and the color form is fairly consistant in that the upper half of the flower is creamy white, while the lower half or so is magenta.

Violacea is more variable in color but usually solid colored. It is more widespread in Malaysia


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 22, 2006)

They also smell noticibly different, though with the same undertones.

Jon
________
MERCEDES-BENZ OM602 ENGINE SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2006)

And can you imagine the confusion in hybridizing/names resulting from belina being separated from violacea???


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 22, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> That seems to be very typical of violaceas and especially bellina. Although I have a violacea "Sumatra" that makes very tall spikes, and seems to bloom on them periodiacally forever.




I would have thought that tall spikes was more indicative of violacea var. Mentawai...


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2006)

couscous74 said:


> I would have thought that tall spikes was more indicative of violacea var. Mentawai...





Potted belinas, and many violaceas are notorious for having flowers under the leaves, but when mounted they grow down the mount and the spikes crawl over the top of the plant, presenting the flowers just on top of the leaves.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 22, 2006)

Spectacular!

thanks


----------



## Gideon (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice, I have not seen the alba form before


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2006)

couscous74 said:


> I would have thought that tall spikes was more indicative of violacea var. Mentawai...


Hmmm, I'll have to look into this. That's the name on the tag, but we all know how that goes...


----------



## lienluu (Jul 24, 2006)

There is a discussion on Peter Lin's forum (which is where horses_too saw a reference to us, WELCOME!!!)... Anyhow, I showed your photos (John) since the discussion started with viol. alba from Norman's.

The general consensus was that it is in fact viol alba. Here is a message from Dean Stock about it:

"I believe that I agree that the first two photos are violacea and the second two are probably bellina."

(The "first two" refer to your photos John). By the way, I hope you don't mind that i showed them there! 

Lien


----------



## horses_too (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh now, you have to tell the rest of the story!!!! The second two were ones I posted, and the consensus was that both were bellina alba. BUT!!! They were presented on the reference site where I found them as bellina alba (the first one) and violacea alba (the second one)! So even folks who supposedly know are confused.

And frankly, looking at the photo of the bellina/violacea alba that sparked some of this, I'm inclined to think that it's actually some of both!

Oh.. and thanks for the welcome! I'll leave the horse discussions over on Peter's forum! :rollhappy:


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 24, 2006)

I never mind if people use my photos. Unless there is a large amount of money involved, then I charge 10%.  

I need to figure out what my password is over there. I forgot it and now I can't log in.


----------



## horses_too (Jul 24, 2006)

Drop Peter a note and ask for a reminder or a reset. Or I'll do it for you if you'd like.

Stock just weighed in - thinks my thought that the Norman offering is actually a hybrid between the two species has merit. Maybe I'll just stick to breeding horses!


----------



## Heather (Jul 24, 2006)

I am so totally confused about violacea vs. bellina.


----------



## Marco (Jul 25, 2006)

Paphman910 said:


> They were less than 1cm leafspan nearly two years ago in a jumbled flask that resembled chop suey.
> 
> Paphman910



I'm actually thinking about picking up a violacea alba too. Thanks for the warning Wayne.


----------



## Marco (Jul 29, 2006)

I love looking at these pictures you posted John.  Everytime I look at your post it makes me want one more.


----------

